
Crazy New Experiment Shows Human Brains Can Detect Earth's Magnetic Field - onemoresoop
https://www.sciencealert.com/your-brain-can-detect-earth-s-magnetic-field-even-though-you-can-t-tell
======
onemoresoop
Our participants were all unaware of the magnetic field shifts and their brain
responses. They felt that nothing had happened during the whole experiment –
they'd just sat alone in dark silence for an hour.

Underneath, though, their brains revealed a wide range of differences. Some
brains showed almost no reaction, while other brains had alpha waves that
shrank to half their normal size after a magnetic field shift.

